# First attempt Donor AI at home



## maisy1 (Oct 27, 2011)

we are finally ready for our first attempt   as soon as I know i'm ovulating I'm ready to roll. wish us luck folks   any tips gratefully received


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Lots of luck!  I am sure there are lots of ladies who can pass on tips! xx


----------

